# Free wood from old Christmas trees...is it possible?



## Nickhelton (Nov 28, 2010)

In a little more then a month there will be hundreds of Christmas trees thrown into dumps across America and we need ways to stop that. I have personally thrown them into the local lake to create habitats for fish for years but I've been getting into woodworking lately and was curious about salvaging the trees to support my hobby. I was wondering if a thickness planer could be used to make the trees square and then a table saw or band saw to make planks. Will this work or am I destined to lose a finger?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I would saw on a bandsaw, and have just to make a keepsake box for someone out of their kids first Christmas tree. Kind of plain and ugly wood, sort of like working with the nastiest 2x4 you could find at a box store and any resin will not be set. All of our local towns set up drop sites and grind them into mulch. A better use IMO.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The butt end of most Christmas trees will be under 4 inches. The average Christmas tree is around 6 foot tall. So about the best you could hope for is a 3 foot 2X2. 
I get a lot of joy from or tree after the holiday season by letting it dry out real good and lighting it on fire and watching it burn for about 30 seconds.
I think that you probably have already come up with one of the best uses for an old tree by using it for fish habitat.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I'm with everyone else:yes:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nickhelton said:


> In a little more then a month there will be hundreds of Christmas trees thrown into dumps across America and we need ways to stop that.


1. Buy an artificial tree
2. Convert to another religion
3. Decorate a live tree outside without cutting it down
4. Decorate an indoor potted plant
5. Decorate your refrigerator and leave the presents inside it
6. Paint a tree on the wall
7. ???


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Nickhelton said:


> In a little more then a month there will be hundreds of Christmas trees thrown into dumps across America and we need ways to stop that. ?


I do not understand your objection to this. ????

When I was very young my Dad would many years buy a live Christmas tree.

After the Christmas time has passed we would then plant it somewhere in the yard. These days I do not know where you could purchase a live tree.

George


----------

